# Border Patrol Agent David Richard Delaney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*

*David Richard Delaney*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, November 2, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 44
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* A-51

*Cause:* Duty related illness
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* 11/2/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Border Patrol Agent David Delaney died after suffering a medical emergency while on foot patrol in Brewster County, Texas.

He was in the process of hiking to a location near Big Bend National Park to setup a camera when he suffered the medical emergency.

Agent Delaney had served with the United States Border Patrol for 10 years and was assigned to the Big Bend Sector. He is survived by his wife, son, and two daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Border Patrol Michael Fisher
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21499-border-patrol-agent-david-richard-delaney#ixzz2BFpOnZrD


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Delaney


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

R.I.P. USBP Agent Delaney


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------

